# New Mignon or second hand something else?



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

Hi all,

currently waiting on a feldgrind but also considering buying a new mignon at the moment. However given a budget of £300 and pairing it with a gaggia classic for espresso use only (probably use feldgrind for aeropress and pour over) would you get a new mignon with the 3 yr warranty and a decent resale value or go second hand and get something better on paper?

Ive been looking at eBay like a hawk and on here but not seen anything yet that looked better than a mignon at this money. I'm not keen on a SJ just because they look too big and clunky and won't fit where I need it to go. Therefore size is also an issue.

I am a total novice here so seeking the thoughts of more expert people. Thanks!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Prepare yourself with being bombarded by people telling you the SJ will fit lol

I bought the mignon new for the same reasons you give.

If it were now id more than lightly wait for the niche zero


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Prepare yourself with being bombarded by people telling you the SJ will fit lol
> 
> I bought the mignon new for the same reasons you give.
> 
> If it were now id more than lightly wait for the niche zero


haha I'm sure they will but I'm really not a fan of them aesthetically and that does matter to me to an extent.

I was second away from ordering a Niche yesterday but then saw they aren't likely to be available until June next year and probably delayed as these things normally are.

My situation is I am currently drinking aeropress coffee using pre ground beans from the shop as I don't have a grinder. I have a gaggia classic from eBay sat in my kitchen ready to go and beans in the freezer but can't do anything with them.

If I knew when the feldgrind would show up I'd probably wait but I am not blessed with much patience so hence looking for something else that I can get my hands on sooner.

If a second hand mignon came up for the right price if snap it up but the new ones are tempting.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I havent seen a second hand mignon for sale on here in months


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Post a 'wanted' ad.....you never know. Someone might be contemplating parting with theirs.


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> I havent seen a second hand mignon for sale on here in months


I'm temped to sell mine... have posted in valuations to get a ball park figure


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

DaveP said:


> I'm temped to sell mine... have posted in valuations to get a ball park figure


Just had a look and see it's nearly brand new. I'd definitely be interested depending on the price.


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

> I'd definitely be interested depending on the price.


In accordance with forum rules I shouldn't use this thread to discuss for sale prices...

So I recon that the following link will reveal all, lol

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?40520-Eureka-Mignon-Mk-2&p=533945#post533945


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

Decided to get a sage smart pro whilst waiting for the feldgrind. Plan to dial that in for espresso and use the feld for aeropress and pour over etc.

Might also order a niche as when it's ready I'll be in the mood for an upgrade so can sell on the sage


----------

